
Ask HN: Domain portfolio management? - gamedna
Managing domains across multiple registrars is cumbersome to say the least.  Are there any good tools that roll up domain renewal status across multiple registrars into one view?   While there are sites and tools that manage a portfolio of domains that are available for sale, my focus is ensuring that all the domains under my control are kept current and active.
======
NetOpWibby
That's actually an app idea I've had for quite some time for the same use
case, I just haven't developed it yet. Of course, I've bought the domain name
for it, lol!

